# My Current Thoughts



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay so if you didn't already know I have a beautiful female hedgehog named Sookie. I got her May 7 of this year and man has it been an adventure. At first it was a huge change in my life and I wasn't a big fan of it for Sookie was really scared and so was I. And it did take us awhile to get used to each other, and start to get to know each other. But now after having her for not that long Sookie and including myself have been doing wonderful. My life has changed but now I enjoy the way it is. I have anxiety and I was really worried that Sookie might cause me anxiety but she has really helped just knowing that she is here calms me and makes me feel like I am not alone. I love having a hedgehog more than ever there are some bad times but that is just the perks of life in any situation. I wouldn't trade Sookie for anything in the world, for she brings me happiness and I truly enjoy her presence. I would like to give a special thanks to all the people who helped me through my adventure, well the beginning of it and I am giving you all big hugs through my heart. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH !!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful expression of your feelings and thanks to those who helped you.


----------

